# my gf wants a gangbang



## humanshu (Sep 18, 2021)

i am 23 years old n my gf is 20 . lately she has been wstching a lot of gangbang porns . n she expressed her desire to hsve gangbang . what should i do . is it right?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well I’m not into gang bangs... if you are, get into a gang bang with her and enjoy life.
I do NOT suggest you consider her as long term partner material if you don’t want an open marriage, however.
Good on her part to communicate her desires though.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

What should you do? I don't know......maybe get a new girlfriend?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

You should run in the opposite direction as fast as you can


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Next! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

But that's what she said!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

The worst thing about her wanting a gang bang is all the thank you notes she’ll have to write.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> The worst thing about her wanting a gang bang is all the thank you notes she’ll have to write.


I would think it would be the callouses


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

What could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A gang bang isn't something we've ever wanted or been involved in, but we've known some people who've tried it and liked it. Even they had no interest in repeating it more than a few times, but I'm sure there are some women who thoroughly enjoy it every now and then. No doubt things can go wrong, if one of the guys breaks any hard limits she sets for what's allowed, so if you're involved, OP, you need to be ready to enforce those limits.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Suggest you edit thread title to include "--Not Recruiting Participants"


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Are you sure she didn’t say some Gangnam Style? That would be a big error. She wants some dancing not some d:cking.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Are you sure she didn’t say some Gangnam Style? That would be a big error. She wants some dancing not some d:cking.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Let her go and find a decent girl. I can't believe you even need to ask.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Maybe she has one of those number dispensers on her bed like they have at the deli?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

If it’s a plain one maybe not, but if she could do something like a glory hole or maybe at a bathroom where she could do swirlies at the same time that could maybe be ok?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, I guess you could referee the event ....


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Just make sure you are the first one to shout, "Shotgun on the anus!"


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Just make sure you are the first one to shout, "Shotgun on the anus!"


Sloppy 20ths?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Yous guys are my favorite bunch of twisted pervs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Now that I’ve been thinking about it, I’d like to do a gang bang before I kick it. What you think peeps? I’m 52…is it too late? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Now that I’ve been thinking about it, I’d like to do a gang bang before I kick it. What you think peeps? I’m 52…is it too late?


It’s certainly not too late. That said if you do, I hope you have fun.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Now that I’ve been thinking about it, I’d like to do a gang bang before I kick it. What you think peeps? I’m 52…is it too late?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even close. Get a 100 pack of condoms and a few bottles of lube and it would be easy work. I believe in you.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Now that I’ve been thinking about it, I’d like to do a gang bang before I kick it. What you think peeps? I’m 52…is it too late?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never to late!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Is this the type of woman you'll want kissing your future kids good night? After where that mouth has been?


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

This just makes me sad. She's so young and so are you. Tell her to turn off the porn and if she doesn't, get out now.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Now that I’ve been thinking about it, I’d like to do a gang bang before I kick it. What you think peeps? I’m 52…is it too late?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know Elizabeth, taking a nap part way thru may kill the mood for the gang.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Cooper said:


> After where that mouth has been?


The same can be said for any man or woman who has given oral sex.

Sharing adult consensual sex with individual or multiple people at the same, time doesn’t make someone unfit to be a parent.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Cooper said:


> Is this the type of woman you'll want kissing your future kids good night? After where that mouth has been?


The only difference would be that all the penises would be concentrated in an hour or two, versus portioned out over a few years. Most people have a number of sexual partners these days, just usually not all at once!


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

I don’t know, do you want the kind of girlfriend that gets gangbanged by other guys?

Not relationship material dude.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Now that I’ve been thinking about it, I’d like to do a gang bang before I kick it. What you think peeps? I’m 52…is it too late?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your husband may feel otherwise


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> Not even close. Get a 100 pack of condoms and a few bottles of lube and it would be easy work. I believe in you.


Negative on the condoms. Everybody knows the really good gangbangs are no condoms involved and as anonymous as possible.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

humanshu said:


> i am 23 years old n my gf is 20 . lately she has been wstching a lot of gangbang porns . n she expressed her desire to hsve gangbang . what should i do . is it right?


Not right if you are not into sharing.

Break up with her and tell her to have fun.

Find someone that you are more in line with.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Now that I’ve been thinking about it, I’d like to do a gang bang before I kick it. What you think peeps? I’m 52…is it too late?


Post a photo of yourself and we'll let you know.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> Sloppy 20ths?


Reminded me of an episode of nip/tuck where the the Dr walks in on the line of guys screwing his wife w/o protection. She was trying to get pregnant by having sex with a bunch of guys in a row. She pops out a biracial baby and guy keeps deluding himself it is his kid.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

humanshu said:


> what should i do .


If it was me,--be first to ride that train and hit the road while the other are boarding.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

🤮

FUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKK NO.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Eh, no. Closed.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

